# Venison Back Strap and Shrimp



## TNJAKE (Jul 11, 2021)

Evening fellas and non fellas. Kids were gone tonight so grilled up a feast for me and Emily.

Have some chunks of venison back strap in the deep freeze
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thawed and seasoned with 

 tx smoker
 beef rub







Got some shrimp seasoned with 

 tx smoker
 cajun rub
	

		
			
		

		
	






Got some coals going in the charcoal baskets in the kettle for a sear zone and got the venison on
	

		
			
		

		
	






Once that was finished took it in for a rest while I grilled the shrimp
	

		
			
		

		
	






Couple minutes and it's finished
	

		
			
		

		
	






Rested the back strap on a cutting board with chopped rosemary,thyme, red pepper flakes and garlic olive oil
	

		
			
		

		
	










Then sliced and tossed in the goodness on the board
	

		
			
		

		
	










Was shooting for med rare but ended up more medium. Oh well still delicious. Here's the shrimp....
	

		
			
		

		
	






Shrimp was perfectly cooked. Had a baked tater and a salad with it
	

		
			
		

		
	






Really good meal. Thanks for looking


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 11, 2021)

Just incredible Jake! What a fantastic meal, and on the Kettel! Yes sir, good stuff.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 11, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Just incredible Jake! What a fantastic meal, and on the Kettel! Yes sir, good stuff.


Thanks bud! Those pics don't do it justice. That back strap was killer


----------



## tag0401 (Jul 11, 2021)

Very nice my friend!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 11, 2021)

tag0401 said:


> Very nice my friend!!


Appreciate it bud!


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks good! 

Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim!


----------



## edmonds (Jul 11, 2021)

Mighty fine looking feast.
I like your board sauce on the meat. With all the fresh herbs at this time of the year, now is a good time to try out board sauces.
And backstrap is just as good as tenderloin. We raise goats and love to grill that backstrap. But I try to keep the seasoning minimal so that the meat stands out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 11, 2021)

edmonds said:


> Mighty fine looking feast.
> I like your board sauce on the meat. With all the fresh herbs at this time of the year, now is a good time to try out board sauces.
> And backstrap is just as good as tenderloin. We raise goats and love to grill that backstrap. But I try to keep the seasoning minimal so that the meat stands out.


Thanks bud. Back Strap is actually my favorite deer part. Even with the seasoning the venison shined. The fresh herbs and garlic were the perfect accent to the deer


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 11, 2021)

That’s a very fine meal!  Everything done as it should be!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 11, 2021)

Absolutely a grade A+ piece of work Jake, the venison appears done to perfection, that board sauce puts it over the top. The grilled shrimp, perfection on a plate, doesn't get any better than that. My kind of presentation also, I love seeing no wasted space on the plate, I like to eat what's there, must be the years spent at boarding school, no seconds. Just a masterful piece of work Jake, huge Like! RAY


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 11, 2021)

YEAP! Great job!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 11, 2021)

Jake all looks delicious and perfectly cooked.  Great work.  I especially love that Shrimp.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks great Jake! My kind of plate... full! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 11, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> That’s a very fine meal!  Everything done as it should be!


Thanks bud. Fixed us up for sure!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 11, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Absolutely a grade A+ piece of work Jake, the venison appears done to perfection, that board sauce puts it over the top. The grilled shrimp, perfection on a plate, doesn't get any better than that. My kind of presentation also, I love seeing no wasted space on the plate, I like to eat what's there, must be the years spent at boarding school, no seconds. Just a masterful piece of work Jake, huge Like! RAY


Thanks ray. One of the best meals we've had in a while. I was stuffed!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 11, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP! Great job!


Appreciate it yank!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 11, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Jake all looks delicious and perfectly cooked.  Great work.  I especially love that Shrimp.


Thanks Mike. The shrimp are some of the best I've done hands down


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 11, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great Jake! My kind of plate... full! Nice job!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! The plate was definitely full lol


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks like a great feast nice job


----------



## mike243 (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks great from here, love back strap too, didn't put any in the freezer last year but might try to fill it this year, prices of meat have went through the roof around here


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 12, 2021)

That is one fine-looking date night meal Jake! It all looks cooked to perfection. Great job


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 12, 2021)

Fantastic meal Jake . I don't eat alot of shrimp or deer meat , but both are cooked perfectly . Nice work .


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Looks like a great feast nice job


Thanks Jerry


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Looks great from here, love back strap too, didn't put any in the freezer last year but might try to fill it this year, prices of meat have went through the roof around here


Appreciate it mike


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

912smoker said:


> That is one fine-looking date night meal Jake! It all looks cooked to perfection. Great job


Thanks bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Fantastic meal Jake . I don't eat alot of shrimp or deer meat , but both are cooked perfectly . Nice work .


Appreciate it Rich!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks fantastic Jake. I have 1 in the freezer, I may have to start digging now.
Like. . .


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks outstanding Jake!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Looks fantastic Jake. I have 1 in the freezer, I may have to start digging now.
> Like. . .


Appreciate it Rider. Hope yours turns out great!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks outstanding Jake!


Thanks Jim!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks like a very nice dinner


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks good dude!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 12, 2021)

I'd smash that Jake. Looks damn delicious!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Looks like a very nice dinner


It was indeed. Thanks for the like


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Looks good dude!


Appreciate it Derek


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 503762
> 
> 
> I'd smash that Jake. Looks damn delicious!


Lol thanks John


----------



## sandyut (Jul 12, 2021)

Great cook Jake!  that all looks super good!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Great cook Jake!  that all looks super good!


Thanks Dave it hit the spot for sure


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2021)

Dang that looks good, Way to go Jake

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Dang that looks good, Way to go Jake
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2021)

That Looks Awesome from the Bear Den!!
Nice Job, Jake!!
Watch out for those TN Bears---They'll be after that stuff!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> That Looks Awesome from the Bear Den!!
> Nice Job, Jake!!
> Watch out for those TN Bears---They'll be after that stuff!!
> Like.
> ...


Lol thanks John. Our black bears have actually been making a major comeback in my area the last couple of years


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Lol thanks John. Our black bears have actually been making a major comeback in my area the last couple of years




I can believe that, but the rest of the state is losing Bears to your area. Your cooking is drawing them from the other areas!!!!  I Know Bears!!!

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 12, 2021)

A truly superb effort my friend!! It all looks amazing, spectacular, and downright decadent. Excellent job buddy and I'm glad you're finding uses for the spice mixes.

Robert


----------



## jmusser (Jul 12, 2021)

Well done  Jake. Great looking meal there. Love the rest and toss with the venison. Getting closer to that time to go collect more backstrap. Mine was gone by January!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 12, 2021)

Great looking meal Jake,
 My wife would be all over that. I don't do shell fish and she is the deer meat eater in the family. A meal made for her. 

David


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> A truly superb effort my friend!! It all looks amazing, spectacular, and downright decadent. Excellent job buddy and I'm glad you're finding uses for the spice mixes.
> 
> Robert


Thanks bud. Was a nice meal for us. All those seasonings you sent me are amazing. When you get a chance pm me the taco seasoning recipe. I'm out. No rush we just can't eat tacos anymore until you send it lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

jmusser said:


> Well done  Jake. Great looking meal there. Love the rest and toss with the venison. Getting closer to that time to go collect more backstrap. Mine was gone by January!


Thanks Jarod. I tend to hang on to the tenderloin and back strap like gold


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Great looking meal Jake,
> My wife would be all over that. I don't do shell fish and she is the deer meat eater in the family. A meal made for her.
> 
> David


Lol thanks David.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 12, 2021)

My oh my, Jake. I just don't know how it could've been any better. That venison looks absolutely perfect and those shrimp...well it is said that a picture is worth a 1000 words, but in this case, maybe a couple thousand.. By the way, I have that exact pan that you cooked your shrimp in and I love it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> My oh my, Jake. I just don't know how it could've been any better. That venison looks absolutely perfect and those shrimp...well it is said that a picture is worth a 1000 words, but in this case, maybe a couple thousand.. By the way, I have that exact pan that you cooked your shrimp in and I love it.


Thanks bud I appreciate it. That pan is my go to for shrimp or veggies


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good


Thanks


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 13, 2021)

Fantastic looking plate there Jake! That's a "cant help myself from not overeating" kind of meal. I'm stuffed already just looking.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 13, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Fantastic looking plate there Jake! That's a "cant help myself from not overeating" kind of meal. I'm stuffed already just looking.


Lol appreciate it bud


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 14, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Lol thanks John



I meant to tell you I see you are enjoying a nice cold Ultra with your meal. Don't know about up your way but down here DG sells 8 packs of tall boys bud, miller, coors, and ultra's for $6.95. Hard to beat that price!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 14, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I meant to tell you I see you are enjoying a nice cold Ultra with your meal. Don't know about up your way but down here DG sells 8 packs of tall boys bud, miller, coors, and ultra's for $6.95. Hard to beat that price!


Yep ours has the same deal. Only seen bud and Coors though. That's an epic price for essentially a 12pk of beer. Switched to the ultras a couple weeks ago. Enjoying them so far


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 14, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Yep ours has the same deal. Only seen bud and Coors though. That's an epic price for essentially a 12pk of beer. Switched to the ultras a couple weeks ago. Enjoying them so far



I switched too a few months ago. You can drink a lot more without getting full! And no kidding about the price. I don't think a lot of people know about it or they don't like drinking tall boys. Every time I go in there they are stocked to the ceiling.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 14, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I switched too a few months ago. You can drink a lot more without getting full! And no kidding about the price. I don't think a lot of people know about it or they don't like drinking tall boys. Every time I go in there they are stocked to the ceiling.


Haha same here ours has piles of the 8pk as soon as you walk in. Since switching I haven't been waking up at 3am bloated as hell needing to pee anymore. Have noticed I drink a couple more than I did with the Coors even though they both have same abv......wife noticed as well


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 14, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Haha same here ours has piles of the 8pk as soon as you walk in. Since switching I haven't been waking up at 3am bloated as hell needing to pee anymore. Have noticed I drink a couple more than I did with the Coors even though they both have same abv......wife noticed as well



They go down like water man. See my wife notices from time to time too...that's what I keep the drawers in the garage fridge stocked as well...she never goes out there


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 15, 2021)

TNJ, Awesome looking plate !


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 15, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> TNJ, Awesome looking plate !


Appreciate it bud


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 15, 2021)

That is phenomenal Jake,  just doesn’t get any better than that!


----------



## forktender (Jul 15, 2021)

Man, I sure miss having a freezer full of venison. I can't hunt deer any longer due to my jacked up spine.
That looks like it turned out perfectly brother man.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 15, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is phenomenal Jake,  just doesn’t get any better than that!


Thanks Justin was a delicious feast


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 15, 2021)

forktender said:


> Man, I sure miss having a freezer full of venison. I can't hunt deer any longer due to me jacked up spine.
> That looks like it turned out perfectly brother man.


Thanks Dan! My spine is also too bad for a hunt but some good buddies keep me in pretty good stock


----------

